# Question for breeders



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

When a litter is born, do you automatically contact the people who have put a deposit down on a pup or do you wait for them to contact you ?

Also, do you automatically send them a picture of the pups or no.

Thanks in advance


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

If you're not a selfish ingrate, yes, you tell them the pups were born. You send pics after you take a nap and they look like dry guinea pigs, not wet ones.


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

vom Eisenherz said:


> If you're not a selfish ingrate, yes, you tell them the pups were born. You send pics after you take a nap and they look like* dry guinea pigs, not wet ones.*





hahahah 

I am so anxious to see them, I seriously don't care if they look like we ones lol

Thing is they were born 5 days ago and I only found out now after sending a second e-mail 
I don't want to jump to conclusions because up until now all our interactions with the breeder had been great.
Guess I am just confused as to why no one bothered to let us know when they were born kwim ?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yes, we send out an email and also list it on our web site. Same thing with pictures.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I found out after sending one e-mail-kinda felt like you did-but the puppy was and is awesome


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

oh and i got one pic-seriously?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am a selfish ingrate. I wait until the pups are about a week old, and then contact people who are interested. But then, I don't take deposits until pups are on the ground. I do not have internet access at home, and that first week is busy and I don't like to be gone long if at all. Also, why get people's hopes up? After a week, you can be pretty confident that what you have is what you will have available. I have lost puppies on the first day, and only the one litter did I have problems after day 1, but I have heard horror stories.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

The last few we bought, the breeder sent us an email when the pups were close to a week old. Fine with me.


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for explaining Selzer 
I am very new to this so I have no idea what the process is for this.
We already gave our deposit a few months ago.
The pups are now 5 days old so I hope they are "out of the woods" !


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

starburst said:


> Thanks for explaining Selzer
> I am very new to this so I have no idea what the process is for this.
> We already gave our deposit a few months ago.
> The pups are now 5 days old so I hope they are "out of the woods" !


Well, they really are not. But by a week, you can really see that everyone should be gaining weight good and looking healthy. Barring something nasty, they should make it. But out of the woods? Not really. Their temperature is still lower than an adult's temperature. What this means is that something that you might not have any symptoms with in an adult dog, can still kill a puppy. 

I know someone who lost a litter to canine herpes. Canine herpes sounds terrible, and it is for a litter that is under 2-3 weeks old, it can kill the whole litter. But a fever of 103 kills it. Which means adult dogs whose temperature is about 102, might not even pass on breakfast. But they can shed the virus for a while. 

A lot of breeders want to expose their bitch to this prior to breeding so that she has the antibodies to fight it off. But as with humans all illnesses are harder on the aged and they very young. A bout of diarrhea can kill puppies because they dehydrate fast. 

At the same time, people want to know their pup is born. So a lot of breeders wait for about a week and then contact everyone on their list.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

selzer said:


> I am a selfish ingrate. I wait until the pups are about a week old, and then contact people who are interested.


I will say, if I am ever in the market for another GSD, I'd come to you first as a breeder.


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

Telling someone they were born and that all appear to be thriving, as is their dam, is not the same as promising people their perfect puppy is there or that something can't happen to turn all the plans upside down. 

I guess I'm different- I establish a bit of a relationship with buyers and I believe they genuinely care how the bitch is doing as well and don't feel that it's a bad thing to say "Hi, she had them and she's feeling fine. Talk to you in a week or so." I mean, everyone knows you don't have a clue who is going where at that age, so I see no harm in telling number and sex. I guess it's different with pets, though.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

vom Eisenherz said:


> Telling someone they were born and that all appear to be thriving, as is their dam, is not the same as promising people their perfect puppy is there or that something can't happen to turn all the plans upside down.
> 
> I guess I'm different- I establish a bit of a relationship with buyers and I believe they genuinely care how the bitch is doing as well and don't feel that it's a bad thing to say "Hi, she had them and she's feeling fine. Talk to you in a week or so." I mean, everyone knows you don't have a clue who is going where at that age, so I see no harm in telling number and sex. I guess it's different with pets, though.


 
:thumbup:


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Personally I think implying that breeders who don't send immediate announcements don't care, or calling them "selfish ingrates", is inappropriate and tasteless. Not everyone's situation is the same. Not everyone has 24/7 internet access at their fingertips. Not everyone has someone else with whom to share the workload allowing them the time to send updates right away or spend hours taking and uploading dozens of photographs to send out. And different people differ in the relationships they have with buyers, and how they handle putting together waiting lists of people interested and thus in how much updating, and when, it is reasonable for the buyers to expect.

I think so long as the buyer's expectations are properly managed so that they know what to expect in terms of contact from the breeder and how frequently they will get updates, there is no right or wrong.

We tend to send updates as we can throughout the whelping itself, so people know how things are going. Then they get a final update and some photos after everything is finished and we've gotten some sleep. Then updates and photos weekly after that. 

But I certainly do not think that is the only way to handle things or that anyone who doesn't do it MY way is uncaring or selfish or anything else. And I certainly wouldn't let not getting an update right away ruin an otherwise good relationship with a breeder.


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

LOL. Naturally, no joke goes left "un-misinterpreted" on this forum.


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

I usually try to post updates, etc on Facebook. But, yes As soon as I can after she has them I send out an email to let people know. I also send out weekly updates with pictures and info about the puppies.


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Be very careful you don't want to incite conflict--or get anyones blood pressure up


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

Chris Wild said:


> Personally I think implying that breeders who don't send immediate announcements don't care, or calling them "selfish ingrates", is inappropriate and tasteless. Not everyone's situation is the same. Not everyone has 24/7 internet access at their fingertips. Not everyone has someone else with whom to share the workload allowing them the time to send updates right away or spend hours taking and uploading dozens of photographs to send out. And different people differ in the relationships they have with buyers, and how they handle putting together waiting lists of people interested and thus in how much updating, and when, it is reasonable for the buyers to expect.
> 
> I think so long as the buyer's expectations are properly managed so that they know what to expect in terms of contact from the breeder and how frequently they will get updates, there is no right or wrong.
> 
> ...



thanks for the info...I am so new at this and really don't know what to expect.
I just wanted to make sure this wasn't a bad sigh or something .


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

I know the last thing on my mind for the first week with a litter is finding my camera cable, sitting at my computer waiting for the photos to upload, resizing them, finding e-mail addresses and whatnot... it's not a bad sign. It's a 'your breeder has a life' sign! 

There's also nothing more heartbreaking than getting a picture of YOUR puppy on day one and then getting a death notice a few days (or hours) later. If the others are taken you just lost your opportunity and may have to wait years for another one (or, if the bitch is retired, never more). My mentor puts up a general litter announcement with number of pups, sex, and birth weights/order. She then contacts the buyers on the waiting list letting them know there is a litter on the ground. After that the buyers usually take over with the poking and prodding for information!


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

vom Eisenherz said:


> If you're not a selfish ingrate, yes, you tell them the pups were born. You send pics after you take a nap and they look like dry guinea pigs, not wet ones.


Wait! Aren't you supposed to put up a live webcam so the whole world can watch every puppy being born? Seems to be the trend, at least.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

FlyAway said:


> Wait! Aren't you supposed to put up a live webcam so the whole world can watch every puppy being born? Seems to be the trend, at least.


Oh, goodness, I remember how crazy everybody was over that shiba inu puppy cam a few years ago...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

marbury said:


> I know the last thing on my mind for the first week with a litter is finding my camera cable, sitting at my computer waiting for the photos to upload, resizing them, finding e-mail addresses and whatnot... *it's not a bad sign. It's a 'your breeder has a life' sign*!  No, it's a 'your breeder has a litter" sign!
> 
> *There's also nothing more heartbreaking than getting a picture of YOUR puppy on day one and then getting a death notice a few days (or hours) later.* If the others are taken you just lost your opportunity and may have to wait years for another one (or, if the bitch is retired, never more). My mentor puts up a general litter announcement with number of pups, sex, and birth weights/order. She then contacts the buyers on the waiting list letting them know there is a litter on the ground. After that the buyers usually take over with the poking and prodding for information!


This is the thing, the big thing, I think. I, and most breeders understand the heartache that is a part of breeding. Some of us really don't think every part of it should be shared. If we can spare our people some grief, why not? Trust me that all those little ground hogs are doing in the first week is sucking and sleeping. We won't let you come and visit because they are too young and its stressful for the dam and dangerous for the puppies. 

I might take a few photos, but downloading them from the camera and transferring them to a jump drive, and uploading them to photobucket and then sending links and trying to make sure they all work properly, and answering e-mails, etc. Well that is not in that first week. The first week, I am weighing puppies, cleaning the box, checking the temperature of the bitch, cooking for the bitch, uploading weights to excel and comparing growth to previous litters, and feeding the bitch, and weighing the puppies and cleaning the box, and cooking for the bitch, and feeding the bitch, and so on.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

marbury said:


> Oh, goodness, I remember how crazy everybody was over that shiba inu puppy cam a few years ago...


The Chinese Cresteds. At least the ones I was watching, they lost one in that process. The camera did not interfere, it is just part of the process. Sometimes you lose puppies. 

I couldn't do a webcam. I can't stand being photographed. But evenso, whelping is a nerve-wracking experience, and it is a bit rough. I am a bit rough by the end of it. It can go on and on and on, usually starts in the wee hours, and it is simply exhausting. I certainly wouldn't want an audience.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

vom Eisenherz said:


> LOL. Naturally, no joke goes left "un-misinterpreted" on this forum.


Too true.  :thumbup:


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

selzer said:


> I couldn't do a webcam. I can't stand being photographed. But evenso, whelping is a nerve-wracking experience, and it is a bit rough. I am a bit rough by the end of it. It can go on and on and on, usually starts in the wee hours, and it is simply exhausting. I certainly wouldn't want an audience.


This! The puppy-cam we use (wireless to a monitor in the living room so we can watch the pups without being in the room) has to be at a specific angle to see the pups clearly with the red heater bulb. When we get in the box then all you can see on the cam is a big ol' BUTT! I doubt anybody would want to see that on cam! :wild:


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh boy.... I e-mailed back asking for a picture when possible lol...
Everything the other breeders/members posted hadn't really crossed my mind.

I hope they aren't too annoyed by my e-mail, I am just so incredibly excited as are my 2 kids!

We put the deposit down a while back and have been counting down the days ( literally, we had a countdown calender) until she was born. 

Now that I am more informed I feel better though.
Like I said, so far they have been great to deal with,prompt to answer e-mails and very nice overall.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Throughout most of my litters I have sent pictures of my very fat girls right before whelping and then kept people up to date during. I try to get photos within 24 hours and then at least weekly. 

I don't take deposits and don't feel obligated to do these things. I just do them because I like sharing the experience with the people who may share their lives with one of my pups for the next 10-15 years. I have found most of the people enjoy this.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I received emails letting me know what day my puppy was to be born, then an email during the whelp, pictures two days later, and now weekly updates. I'm sure not all breeders are like this though and as long as they were still communicating with you, I wouldn't be worried..


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

vom Eisenherz said:


> Telling someone they were born and that all appear to be thriving, as is their dam, is not the same as promising people their perfect puppy is there or that something can't happen to turn all the plans upside down.
> 
> I guess I'm different- I establish a bit of a relationship with buyers and I believe they genuinely care how the bitch is doing as well and don't feel that it's a bad thing to say "Hi, she had them and she's feeling fine. Talk to you in a week or so." *I mean, everyone knows you don't have a clue who is going where at that age, so I see no harm in telling number and sex. I guess it's different with pets, though*.


What do you mean, it's different with pets? Vs a working sport dog home? 

I think regardless of *where* a puppy will end up, there should be some communication, and I'm glad Karlo's breeder was in contact early on with the potential puppy owners.
It was an exciting time, and still is~ whenever a litter is whelped, many of the past litter owners are eager to read the whelp stats and pupdates, see pics as they grow.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm not a breeder I can only tell you my experiences. Nikon's breeder has a blog so I knew the day he was born. Before I got Pan I had committed to a different litter from a different breeder who has no web site and doesn't really do "computer" stuff (e-mail, etc). I didn't really know anything until a week *after* the litter should have been born. I had a mutual acquaintance check (he was also supposed to get a puppy) and found out there was no litter, must've been a false pregnancy. So instead I got Pan, but he was already born when I contacted the breeder.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I liked seeing the pictures of the puppies as they were developing but I know how bad I am about taking pictures so.... I was much more impressed to recieve a handwritten log with the puppy showing all the various things to which the he had been exposed, his reaction, etc., developmental notes, etc.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Liesje said:


> I'm not a breeder I can only tell you my experiences. Nikon's breeder has a blog so I knew the day he was born.* Before I got Pan I had committed to a different litter from a different breeder who has no web site and doesn't really do "computer" stuff (e-mail, etc). *
> 
> I didn't really know anything until a week *after* the litter should have been born. I had a mutual acquaintance check (he was also supposed to get a puppy) and found out there was no litter, must've been a false pregnancy. So instead I got Pan, but he was already born when I contacted the breeder.


He was on fb tonight sharing pages, so there is hope!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

_Honestly...sometimes I do...and sometimes I don't._
*I don't require deposits until puppies have been born*....AND...I only keep a small list of reservations on puppies, because we breed to *keep....*and not to just sell puppies.
I will do my best to "inform" prospects on when a litter is born and how it is doing....because I'm proud of them and the dogs we do breed.....*I'm biased somewhat.*LOL
BUT....I also work a real job, with real hours....and I have a real life.
Which means....I am not always available at the computer. I may take a couple of days to read an email & be able to answer......I may take a couple of days to see a message on FB....."and hard to believe".....sometimes, I just simply forget....
If you don't hear from me....PLEASE feel free to contact me again!

My suggestion to anyone "waiting" for a litter (from any breeder).......
IF you are being overwhelmed with anticipation?....just simply contact your breeder!uppy:


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

robinhuerta said:


> _Honestly...sometimes I do...and sometimes I don't._
> *I don't require deposits until puppies have been born*....AND...I only keep a small list of reservations on puppies, because we breed to *keep....*and not to just sell puppies.
> I will do my best to "inform" prospects on when a litter is born and how it is doing....because I'm proud of them and the dogs we do breed.....*I'm biased somewhat.*LOL
> BUT....I also work a real job, with real hours....and I have a real life.
> ...


Now that's the kind of breeder I respect and appreciate...and would buy from anyday!


----------



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

Starburst,

Don't be alarmed if you receive a slower response than normal over the next few days to a week or so. Rob & Michelle (from what I understand) are moving this weekend, so I'm positive they have a ton on their plate getting ready to move all the dogs & their home.

We met the litter in person at 3 weeks of age, and they started to send us photos just after that by email.


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

*Lisa* said:


> Starburst,
> 
> Don't be alarmed if you receive a slower response than normal over the next few days to a week or so. Rob & Michelle (from what I understand) are moving this weekend, so I'm positive they have a ton on their plate getting ready to move all the dogs & their home.
> 
> We met the litter in person at 3 weeks of age, and they started to send us photos just after that by email.



Thank you soooooo much Lisa.
I figured they must be busy because they usually reply the same day , within minutes 
I am so anxious to see our future pup, I don't know if I will last 3 weeks lol,
I really wish we lived closer and could see them like you did.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

selzer said:


> The Chinese Cresteds. At least the ones I was watching, they lost one in that process. The camera did not interfere, it is just part of the process. Sometimes you lose puppies.


Even with the loss of that one pup I still will do a webcam again.

I view it as a learning experience for people that otherwise have NO CLUE what it takes to whelp and raise a litter of pups *correctly*.

I like that it also gives the potential owners a chance to watch their puppies grow and develop.

I would not judge a breeder on whether or not they had a live web cam or even sent pictures. Since I would have done my research BEFORE selecting a breeder I would know that they would be doiing the REALLY important stuff - taking care of the bitch and pups and working to raise the pups in the best environment possible.


----------

